# good genetic books



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

was wondering whats the best book to buy to study the genetics of mice? i really want to study this hard. any good ideas on books will be appreciated. if u have a certain book u think u learned alot from let me know


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

You can get books so technical that they are way in advance of what we need as Fanciers, unless you wish to develop further, but I suggest you start with Tony Cook, Exhibiton and Pet Mice, Saga Publishing. Its out of print now but I got a copy the other day off Amazon .com, it was only a few pounds, and there appered to be lots available.This book will show you how to make every known breed in the English Fancy, I knew the author as do many other older fanciers.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I throughly recommend the Cooke Book... it is my mouse bible, and I have said that to the man himself hehe


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

me to !- I had an original signed copy from him but had to order a new one as old one mislaid. wi ll catch up with him one day to put that right.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

thats great thanks guys. been on amazon and its £8 (used) sounds worth it though


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

mine was the same, "used"- slightly yellowed cover. came from the states , two weeks to get here, fabulous document. Just rememember with genetics, once you have a pure breeding variety, you dont need to worry about it again, just selective breeding for the improvement of minor points within that genetic bundle. you may wish to order Tony jones- mice for hobbyist and exhibitor, another book from the history of the english fancy, supremly succesfull fancier, his advice should be taken. (not so much genetics though, more stockmanship )


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

great thanks


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine was bought for 60p with £2 shipping hehe

Its very 'used' though, but readble, so I am happy!


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

that was nice and cheap.  waswrong about the £8 its actually £12 :roll:


----------

